
Turning around the Titanic, part 1, triple the signup rate - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Turning+around+the+Titanic%2C+part+1%2C+triple+the+signup+rate
======
vaksel
good luck, ww does have a ton of potential. I think we are at a point where
people expect web 2.0ish sites. So if your site doesn't look the part, they
think they are viewing an abandoned project.

~~~
jacquesm
Thanks!

Until November they would have been pretty much right about it too.

I knew I had to go left (sell it) or right (turn it around), I've decided to
go for the turn-around because I think that if you sell something you should
be negotiating from strength, not from weakness.

Time will tell if it was the right decision.

~~~
bond
For now it seems the right decision, getting new users and retaining them is
the name of the game...

------
markkanof
I would echo the other comments about the site needing a redesign. When I hit
the landing page I had to double check that I went to the right place. It has
a similar look and feel as a domain squatter.

But on the positive side, the site definitely has some unique content. Check
out this feed and be prepared to laugh (<http://ww.com/dilliecam>).

~~~
jacquesm
Point taken, it will happen as soon as we have all the pages under the new
framework.

There's a lot of stuff under the hood though that needs porting, backwards
compatibility is the real slow-down here.

Last weeks changeset was well over 17K lines and we've done the 'hard ones' ,
but there is an awful lot of functionality in the other pages as well, and a
huge set of maintenance tools to make it possible to manage all this.

~~~
markkanof
Definitely makes sense. Since the sites been around for a long while already,
it's not really urgent that you get a UI refresh done by "tomorrow". Might as
well take the time to get the infrastructure right, which as you pointed out,
will also make updating the UI much easier.

------
michael_dorfman
That's quite the recommendation of Charles. If you're not taking all of his
time, I may have an analysis job for him.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, it is quite the recommendation, he's really good.

I'm not going to 'claim' Charles' time, if he wants to take your job I'm
perfectly ok with it, it's his time after all, so that's his call to make.

------
melissamiranda
Mind sharing some of the SEO you did to the site? Thanks

~~~
jacquesm
No, I don't mind, but it will have to wait until Wednesday, pretty busy still.
I'll do a write-up on that.

